# Realmgate Wars



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The recent releases in the Realmgate Wars series have me pondering whether I should continue with the series. I did read the first novel, War Storm, and found it ultimately disappointing. But the two newest releases, Wardens of the Everqueen and Warbeast, appear to be full novels and not anthologies.

So I ask, has anyone here read Wardens of the Everqueen and would they recommend it?


LotN


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I am quite tempted to buy whole collection in limited format but according to reviews quality differs a lot per book. If at least half of the books are excellent then I would consider buying it. Maybe I should read few excerpts first.

So, any recommendations from you Lord or anyone ?


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Honestly I tried and tried with this series. I really wanted to like it, I bought 4 of them. Honestly they are terrible. Some moments of glory, like nurgles garden, but so very very few. It's just constant fighting, the stormcasts I found to be just not very interesting. Bolter porn without the bolters. Also found it at times slightly confusing.
On the plus side the limited ed books are lovely at £25 a pop. But genuinely that's about it.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Shame. I really wanted to start be AoS because I thought there is potential. Anyway, it is always hard for me to pass such nice collection.

I will probably put my money to Beast Arises which has much better reviews.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Chatter is that BL realise that they made a boob out of the series and they are trying hard with some new books that will have a bit more depth and world/character building. That all sounds positive and the lack of releases of recent would back this up. 
Honestly though it would be a hard sell to get me to try again. I like 30/40k and can usually judge the books I will like or dislike when they come up, so maybe im too stuck in my ways! I still spent £100 on crap, pretty crap but still crap.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Entarion said:


> I will probably put my money to Beast Arises which has much better reviews.


There are some lows in there as well, but overall I've enjoyed the 10 books of the series I've read so far.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I tried the first four realmgate wars novels. Such terrible drivel, even from authors whom should have been able to do better. Im looking at you, C.L. Werner. I can only agree on the above, endless fighting and little characterization. Glorified battle reports.

Ive not bothered with reading AoS since, feeling burned on it and focusing on 30-40k. GW shot themselves in the foot by purging the old world with its richly established settings and characters.

But I do wonder if someone at Games Workshop has an inkling about how uninspired AoS truly is, as they keep commissioning yet more warhammer fantasy games instead of AoS.
http://bigben-group.com/news/last-news/bigben-licence-warhammer/


----------

